# HP Quickweb confusion



## A_K_D (Apr 12, 2012)

I bought an HP Pavilion dm1-4010us and it comes with a second operating system called HP Quickweb.
It's fairly useful but as I was poking around google about background information about it I found that there is a better/different version of it that I see advertised but my version is nothing like that. I have HP Quickweb 3.1 (Hyperspace).
My question is: are there two different versions? If so what are the names so I can get the up'ed version or am I missing a something??
The version I have is shown in this youtube video HP QuickWeb
And the one version that is more advanced is shown here:
HP QuickWeb Tutorial - YouTube


----------



## Chomyn (May 14, 2012)

I have the same issue and been trying to figure it out for a long time.

However, I have to HP Mini Netbooks. The first one is model HP Mini 110-3700 which has QuickWeb that is shown the first video. The second one is a HP Mini 110-1100 which has Instant Web which is shown in the second video. The funny thing is that the second one is older than the first one, and I have no idea how to migrate from one to the other. I personally believe that they are system specific and you cannot migrate from one to the other. The first one you hit F5 to activate, and the second one automatically comes up when you start the computer with a setting in the BIOS to enable or disable it.

CC


----------

